# Karta wi-fi Intellinet 150N chipset: Ralink RT3070

## DeszczyK

Hejka,

   Od x-czasu już walczę z tym dziadostwem i tracę siły. Ogólnie wszystko jest zainstalowane karta działa na ndiswrapperze. Skanuje, wykrywa sieci, ale przy próbie połączenia wywala błędne hasło. 

Próbowałem na wifiradarze i wicd, w obu przypadkach to samo. 

Router ma włączoną białą listę i szyfrowanie po wpa2, lecz na innych systemach wszystko działa, a tu niet.

Spotkaliście się z tym? nie mogę nic znaleźć. Co może być przyczyną?

----------

## Belliash

rt2800usb lub rt2870sta powinien obslugiwac ta karte, wiec po co Ci ndiswrapper?

----------

## DeszczyK

Powinien, ale nie dał rady. Karta pokazała, że żyje dopiero po instalacji ndiswrappera.

W każdym razie problem jest inny. Karta żyje, skanuje, ale nie łączy i wywala, że złe hasło, co nie jest możliwe.

Dodam, że wyłączałem szyfrowanie i hasło (zwykła otwarta sieć z samą listą MAC) i efekt jest ten sam. 

Stworzyłem równie hotspota przy pomocy telefonu z androidem, bez żadnych zabezpieczeń i też efekt jest identyczny.

Macie jakieś pomysły? PLEEAAASE!!!

----------

## Belliash

Nie ma pomyslow, wg wujka google ta karta dziala na sterach z jajka i tego wg mnie powinienes sie trzymac. Jak beda jakies problemy/bledy/etc to wtedy pisac.

----------

## sebas86

Widocznie ndiswrapper nie potrafi poprawnie obsłużyć tej karty. Spróbuj użyć sterownika z jądra i sprawdź czy urząrzenie po prostu nie jest wyłączone/uśpione (iwconfig powie Ci czy nadajnik nie jest wyłączony).

----------

